# When Nvidia 950 is going to get cheaper



## Aom4771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Recently launched Nvidia 950 showed a lot of potential for a budget card. But the graphics card is selling for roughly the same price of a 960. Cheapest 950 is available for 15k on snapdeal but its still expensive. I was wondering if I should wait for prices to get lower or 750 ti is still the best budget card?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 17, 2015)

GTX950 OC is available locally at 13.5k for now
It might go down another 2k by 2-3 months...


----------



## Aom4771 (Sep 18, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> GTX950 OC is available locally at 13.5k for now
> It might go down another 2k by 2-3 months...



But no online website offering above price. In my locality its not available.


----------

